# How to adjust/use B&S 588 Vernier Height Gage?



## gwade (Oct 23, 2017)

I was recently acquired an old vernier height gage.  How was this gage intended to be used?  I know how to read the scale.  My question deals with the use of the top knob.  The large dial on the side adds resistance to the up-down slide and the small knob locks it.  It seems the top knob should zero the scale but I haven't had much luck.  Also, how was the scribe/inspection arm attached.  It looks to me like the two crews were added and may not be original.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 23, 2017)

The top screw is just a fine adjustment for moving the scribe up & down.  The scale should read zero when the scribe is all the way down, same height as the base bottom.  If it doesn't read zero then you need to adjust the calibration, not sure how to do that on that particular height gauge.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 23, 2017)

If the zero is only off slightly you may be able to loosen the 2 screws on the front to reset the zero


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 23, 2017)

That vernier height gauge may be used, but it's not "old." I retired before that model hit the market, I think.

_Edit_: correct fumblefinger typo


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't see any zero adjustment, unless it's under the cover with the four corner screwed down. Most the scale is adjustable to the setting of the scribe. Mine have two small screws and my scribe isn't screwed to it . Mine clamps not sure I even like the one pictured. There must be away to adjust but the scribe really I don't understand.


----------



## projectnut (Oct 25, 2017)

It's a little different my (and newer) than my B&S.  However I believe the zero adjustment is similar.  I put a 123 block set at 1", and the height gauge on the surface plate (my minimum measurement is 1").  When touching the block with the bottom of the scribe the scale should read should 1.000".  If it's off slightly I loosen the 2 screws on the plate and align the 0 line on the scale to the 1.000" mark on the column.  In your case it looks like there are 4 screws on the scale that accomplish the same thing.

Here's a picture of the type I have:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BROWN-SHAR...272737?hash=item211fabc9a1:g:E2wAAOSwImRYkn1V

As a side note before adjusting the 0 point I move the fine adjustment to about the center of it's travel.  Then there is an equal amount of adjustment available in either the up or down direction


----------



## gwade (Oct 25, 2017)

Guys, Thanks for the help!


----------

